# MultiPageEditor - JavaSourceCode Formatting



## xplox (11. Feb 2014)

Hallo, 

ich bin ganz neu in der Eclipse Plugin Entwicklung und gerade dabei ein Plugin für Eclipse zu schreiben, bei dem ich in einem MultiPageEditor (Source und Preview Ansicht) mehrere Register zur Verfügung haben möchte.

In der Source Ansicht habe ich als Editor den JavaEditor aus dem Package org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.JavaEditor
verwendet, in der Hoffnung somit direkt die Funktionen von Eclipse aus dem JavaEditor wie z.B. Source, Refactoring, QuickFix etc. mit dazu zu bekommen. Dies ist leider nicht der Fall. Leider funktioniert für diese Ansicht auch das CodeFormatting aus Eclipse nicht.
Wer weiß was ich hier falsch mache. Muss vielleicht ein anderer Editor gewählt werden?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dass hierbei alles neu implementieren muss.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie dies einfach zu bewerkstelligen wäre.
Zweite Frage: Kann man die SourceCode Formatierung von Eclipse innerhalb eines Plugins / eigenen Editors irgendwie ansprechen?`

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## xplox (11. Feb 2014)

Ich habe hier noch etwas gefunden was sich vielleicht als ganz Hilfreich erweisen könnte. 
Help - Eclipse Platform


----------



## xplox (18. Feb 2014)

Die Lösung ist der 
*org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.CompilationUnitEditor;*


----------

